

Disturbing password rule: No left/right carets. (HTML?) - Planar
https://www.letsget.net/(S(iatirrf1lnwiglltzgpzz1sm))/Public/CustomerRegistration.aspx

======
Planar
"Please correct the following: Password must be between 6 and 15 characters
and may not contain < or >"

Local pizza delivery ordering site. Actual site is stephanies.co, but ordering
is through "letsget.net".

~~~
pwg
This is likely a direct symptom of the code being developed by someone with
very little to no experience in HTML forms.

Which implies, but does not prove, that there is a high likelihood that the
password is stored in plain text somewhere in whatever persistent backing
store is used for the site.

